# Starting Agility, Rally or...??



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you afford both? 

I'd favor rally.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd favor agility. LOL!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd do both LOL. I usually do


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Thanks -- More Input?*

Thanks, all of you. Do the two, rally and agility favor different temperaments or ages? For example, Maisie is not the boldest pup on first encountering something new, but on second meeting, she's fine. (Friday, it was her first time with a full length piece of heavy construction-type paper hanging, blowing and crackling in the kitchen door since we're adding an adjacent mud room. She didn't like the noise, backed up. But when I just told her it was OK, she was fine.) I wonder if she'd be OK with obstacles -- or do dogs like her just get used to the various types. She did go through a short tunnel at puppy class. She refused the first time, then liked it.

And is jumping OK for an about one year old GR?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Personally, I think Rally is a good start if you've never been in a dog sport (that is what I picked anyway). I do worry about joint issues with goldens under 2. We may want to do agility with Beamer at some point, but he isn't the most confident dog and will not go through a tunnel yet. Rally is perfect for us (as long as I can keep his attention) and it is also a lot more relaxed than an agility competition (which is really loud and crazy for me anyway). The rally people at the competition I had today were so nice and supporting!


----------



## CanadianLaura (Feb 24, 2011)

I also like and do both  If you start agility with an experienced instructor there is a lot that you can do without putting undue stress on bones and joints that haven't finished growing. Limiting weaving and keeping jump heights low are a good start. 

In my experience agility can help to build confidence in a dog. As they learn how to do the obstacles they seem to grow more confident and able to handle things. Once a dog can go through a chute, over a dog walk and jump through the tire, they have the skills to cope with a lot of other situations in life. And I've found that doing agility has helped with obedience and rally...my dog has very solid jumps and is happy to do go outs and work away from me because of his agility training. 

It depends on what you like and what is available in your area. Pick one to try it, then try the other and see where you want to devote your resources...or end up like a lot of us and find the time to do both! LOL

Laura


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have a class called Sports Sampler to help people decide, with a different taste of a dog sport each week for six weeks. I bet a place near you might let you do something similar?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you are interested in competing in rally, I recommend you find a competition obedience class instead for awhile. A dog that is successful at competition level obedience classes should find going back and training rally really easy. Whereas I find that a lot of rally classes don't do the best job of teaching the fundamentals and want to skip right to doing all the signs and courses.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> If you are interested in competing in rally, I recommend you find a competition obedience class instead for awhile. A dog that is successful at competition level obedience classes should find going back and training rally really easy. Whereas I find that a lot of rally classes don't do the best job of teaching the fundamentals and want to skip right to doing all the signs and courses.


I absolutely agree with this<:

Many of the things you do in Rally are TAUGHT in competition obedience classes.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes low jumps for starting a young dog in agility is a MUST! They can learn a LOT without jumping and stressing joints. I kept Gabby low (12" or less) until she was a year, and then didn't move her to her competition height until about 3 weeks before her first trial. 

I LOVE agility. I love the running around and being happy and crazy with my dog. Dogs love it too. My dogs drag me to the ring, then again back to their crates for their jackpots. It is a very motivational game. I also do rally. It's fun, but it is much more controlled fun. If you can afford both do it because they both offer great training as does the beginner obedience as also suggested. 

Me personally, "I" have more fun playing agility than obedience. But I am training in both, I love the training involved in both, and find obedience more challenging for me because it is not my personality, thus I have to work harder to be successful. I like to challenge myself. However both sports can compliment and make the other more enjoyable. too.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

jluke said:


> For example, Maisie is not the boldest pup on first encountering something new, but on second meeting, she's fine.
> ...
> And is jumping OK for an about one year old GR?


Roxy used to be afraid of noises also. Agility class has been great for building her confidence. I believe our beginning agility class started with dogs one year old at low jump heights.


----------

